# Dungeons & Dragons 5th Edition Psionics Unearthed: Mind Mage is Now Available



## Sunsword (Jan 23, 2016)

My Psionic Unearthe series continues with a Sorcerous Origin that features a psionic bloodline that focues on Telepathy.

You may purchase the PDF here.


----------

